# salary advance first month



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey hey..so I was wondering would I be able to ask the company for a salary advance just to get me through the first month before I get paid, perhaps half of my first paycheck...I'm coming with USD but obviously would rather use the local aed and part of my salary...fyi its a the company is a hotel...any help....I land on Saturday. TX


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Expatpunk said:


> I was wondering would I be able to ask the company for a salary advance


I don`t know if you are able, but you can try...!


----------



## awale (Sep 25, 2010)

Depends of your company some they do some not, just ask them and explain them .


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Relocation amount.... yes you can ask for it...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

nm62 said:


> Relocation amount.... yes you can ask for it...


Yes...you can ask....

however, from an employer's perspective this may not look exactly positive....


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Expatpunk said:


> I'm coming with USD but obviously would rather use the local aed


...the AED is pegged to the USD by the way, so where is the problem...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lenochka said:


> Yes...you can ask....
> 
> however, from an employer's perspective this may not look exactly positive....


I agree. Not sure that walking into a brand new job and asking for an advance will present you in the best light.


----------

